

Show HN: IntelliCAPS - Intelligently convert ALL CAPS to mixed case - jawns
http://pressbin.com/tools/intellicaps

======
pedrokost
Your next step is to make this a browser addon to automatically detect all ALL
CAPS text on websites and fix it.

I would normally use StyleBot to select the text and force it to be
lowerscale, but CSS in not smart enough to figure out names and locations that
need to be capitalized.

------
bezdekt
Why isn't this part of Microsoft Word and Google Docs? This is very useful.

